# Is it just me....



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Or are you ladies also looking forward to seeing this?! I am all for team Jacob now - go werewolves!! I think I need a cold drink now...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Helen , I should take my wife , she is terrified of werewolves. Hee Hee.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

I am TEAM EDWARD ALL THE WAY! lol And yes, I have been dyen to see it! However, I have made myself NOT watch anything about the making of the movie. Because, when Twilight was being made, I had seen every video, behind the scene, fan clips, etc. That apparently I had seen the entire movie without knowing it. I am also going to the premier with a friend of mine who works in promotions for a radio station. So we get all the movie tickets before anyone else and get to see the movies months before they come out. So, if I see it, ill let you know how bad it is. Twilight movie sucked. So I am hoping New Moon is better. We'll see.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was not a fan of the first movie. The actress playing Bella has the personality of a door knob!! Couldn't someone teach her some facial expressions, for crying out loud?? :blabla: I love the 'werewolves' though ....... hot !!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

The person who acts as Bella would not be my first choice as lead actress, but hey, what can you do?... When I saw Jacob.... Wow... I was stunned - now I really want to see the movie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, it's obviously not just you Helen, but it sure ain't me! I'm seeking a real live guy to bite my neck. LOL (No werewolves and no movie actors!)

ETA: "seeking" is too strong of a word, but let's just say that I'm not intrigued by this phenom.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, don't tell me you haven't watched True Blood? Now *that's* sexy!  It's our favorite show (Spencer also loves it) and it's our Sunday night show around here.... too bad the season is over. 

I actually highly disliked the first movie as well. The acting was amazingly bad and it just wasn't well done. I liked the first book but I really didn't like the second - it was SO boring. I haven't read the third yet but plan to as it's supposed to be better than the second one? Anyway, I'm not excited about New Moon, but I'll get dragged to it by one of my friends for sure.

I do have to say, though, that the actor playing Jacob is very good. I really like him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not a fan of the books and couldn't stand the movie, the actors, the acting....


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am looking forward to New Moon. I enjoy a little mindless entertainment with some good eye candy.:evil:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wanna hear something sad...I have Taylor (Jacob), shirtless as my screensaver 
He may be young but that boy is HOT! lol 
I can't wait for the movie to open..Kenna and I are going to the midnight showing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You know Ironically something about twighlight has not captured my imagination. And yet I am a huge true blood fan (how bout that finale?) I go way back to all the Anne Rice Novels fantasizing about Louis and I even loved Frank Langela's Dracula...There is just something about the idea of teenage vampires that just seems wrong.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh how I loved the books!!! Yes, parts were cheesy but for the most part it was a lovely escape. I want an Edward to come into my life lol!

I agree the casting of Bella was all wrong but I think they got Edward 100%.

Can't wait to see the books "come to life".


----------

